# FREE Symbols



## ukgpublishing (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi All

Follwing the work I did on the Amber Company Symbol Thread 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=126740

I recieved a request for a number of symbols of gods and organisations which I am going to share with the group, and also add that if anyone needs a symbol for a god or a merc company, just let me know what symbol you are after and, time permitting, I will do my best to come up with something.

OK on with the symbols

1. Palador LG God of Honour/Justice (Blue shield with silver longsword and crown)







2. Sadian TN God of Magic/Time (Circle divided in two by S-shape, half red/orange)






3. Zandar CE God of Evil, Death (Black banner with white skull and 'evil runes')






4. Vexen LE Goddess of Seduction (Purple circle with white full moon and bat silhouette)






Thats all for now, but more later.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 15, 2005)

That Palador symbol is great! Good work, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Ferret (Apr 15, 2005)

I thik the Amber company one is the best, but these are great none the less.


----------



## ukgpublishing (Apr 16, 2005)

Ferret said:
			
		

> I thik the Amber company one is the best, but these are great none the less.




Thanks, I enjoyed doing them all. These are a little less specified and thus a little more symbolised.


----------



## ukgpublishing (Apr 16, 2005)

OK two more of the 28 symbols 

5. Nargast NE God of Destruction (Red shield with two white hands dripping with blood)




I'm not entirely happy with the blood on this, but I'll revisit when I have done the others   

6. Theras NG Goddess of Protection (White shield with warhammer on red circle)





More to follow.


----------



## Hussar (Apr 16, 2005)

Very, very cool.


----------



## ukgpublishing (Apr 17, 2005)

Three more symbols and the Gods are done   

7. Ehlana CG Goddess of Luck (Gold-trimmed brown banner with braid of golden hair)






8. Damara LN Goddess of Knowledge (Dark blue banner with tome and candle)






9. Heketor CN God of Trickery (Grey lozenge with curved silver dagger)






Next the five realms.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Apr 17, 2005)

These are great.


----------



## Greenstone (Apr 18, 2005)

These are all from my Goldenstar campaign setting.

I am overwhelmed by the work from John Milner of UKG Publishing and his rapid and kind response to my request. If anyone wants more details of these deities, here's the place to ask.

There are 9 gods, one of each alignment, as I wanted to keep things as simple as possible.

Thanks again John.


----------



## Greenstone (Apr 18, 2005)

BTW, the name of the LG god "Palador" was chosen to "correct" a long-standing irritation of mine with the name of this class... it being the only one not a 'standard' English word (like Wizard, Cleric, or even Ranger).

Since the Goldenstar setting is aimed at being as "simplistic" as possible (like many, many others I see on the message boards at the moment, after 20 years of DM-ing, I'm aiming for that '1st edition feel' with Goldenstar)

Thus the name "Palador" was chosen so that his loyal knights could be called... "Paladins". Simple, really .

As a matter of interest, most PC Monks of Goldenstar are TN... they are the zealous guardians/bodyguards of the members of the Wizards League, and are hand-picked from street urchins/orphans etc., fed, clothed, trained night and day, etc., and are (usually) fiercely loyal. As the god of magic is called Sadian, they are called the Sadianite Monks.

There are two other monastic orders... the evil followers of Nargast known as The Bloody Hands (who cut their hands before battle, or bathe them in the blood of sacrificial victims), and the Whitecloaks, the monastic followers of Theras. They wear - obviously - white cloaks, but their hems are stained and splashed with red dye (representing blood, in homage to the first Whitecloaks as they appeared after fighting in an ancient battle of great importance).

These little details are bringing the setting to life in a way I feel I haven't achieved before.

BTW, in Goldenstar, the demi-human races (Dwarves, Elves and Gnomes... don't use halflings) are Druidic in nature... and are linked to the elements... Dwarves to earth, Elves to air, Gnomes to water (fresh, not salt... thay are a race of gypsies who camp beside the rivers they love so much). These 3 are the 'Elder Races', the 4th being the Dragons (linked to the element fire)... all the Dragons in Goldenstar are red, fire-breathers.

While humans can become wizards or witches of great power, they treat magic like a tool, and its study like a science... they call its use "The Talent". Elves, on the other hand, have magic in their blood, and believe that it unites all living things. They call it "The Source" (yeah, there are hints of Star Wars' 'The Force' there), and thus their magic-users are called.... "Sorcerers" (geddit?). Gnomes have learned some mastery of "The Source" from the Elves, but the Dwarves and Elves don't get on (as usual), so no Dwarven Sorcerers.

And my Dark Elves live above ground, like Feist's.

More ramblings may follow.


----------



## ukgpublishing (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi All

OK the next instalment.

Firstly a revision to the Vexen Image from bat to wolf image






And the Realms

1) The Kingdom of Greatheart (Blue shield with golden border, golden longsword and crown)






2) The Emerald Forest (Elves) (Green banner with golden sun surrounded by five stars)






3) The Realm of Stonedeep (Dwarves) (Brown shield with anvil and axe inside mtn silhouette)






Thats all for now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 19, 2005)

Awesome, awesome work!


----------



## ukgpublishing (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the feedback everybody, and I am glad you like it. Plenty more to come   

Anyway one revision for this evening.

1) The Kingdom of Greatheart (Blue shield with golden border, golden longsword and crown)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 21, 2005)

ukgpublishing said:
			
		

> 1) The Kingdom of Greatheart (Blue shield with golden border, golden longsword and crown)



This is easily my favorite so far!


----------



## Ymdar (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow. These look really great.   
By the way one suggestion. If they looked less like shields I could very well insert them into my future settings as symbols of organisations.


----------



## ukgpublishing (Apr 21, 2005)

Ymdar said:
			
		

> Wow. These look really great.
> By the way one suggestion. If they looked less like shields I could very well insert them into my future settings as symbols of organisations.




Give me the names and a rough description of you organisation and I'm sure I can add them to my list


----------



## Ymdar (Apr 21, 2005)

Could you create a symbol with a severed orcish hand holding a battleaxe on gray shield? This is the symbol of All United Goblinoids of Amn.  (called in goblinoid language as Tha'Ushur)
I hope this all makes sense


----------



## ukgpublishing (Apr 22, 2005)

Onwards, forever onwards.

4) The Dragonbrand Clans (Barbarians) (Red banner, black moon with red dragon head)






5) The Witch-King's Domain (Goblins et al) (Black shield with white skeletal hand)






Societies and Orders
1) The Black Web (A black spider's web)






2) The Scarlet Sect (Black shield with red demonic eye symbol)






Thats all for now, more later.


----------



## ukgpublishing (Apr 22, 2005)

Ymdar said:
			
		

> Could you create a symbol with a severed orcish hand holding a battleaxe on gray shield? This is the symbol of All United Goblinoids of Amn.  (called in goblinoid language as Tha'Ushur)
> I hope this all makes sense




Hows this?






Enjoy


----------



## Ymdar (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow. Thanks. This looks really cool. 
( And be afraid! I'll request more art later!   (joke) )


----------



## Black Lily (Apr 23, 2005)

*Elmorad Warrior Female*

My character is an Elmoradian from Knight Online.com. I'd like to do the artwork myself but have no way to scan nor upload anything from my pc. If you will, I'd like to have an avatar and/or symbol of her including a black lily and a sword blade since this is her specialty as a warrior. Her name is the same as my user name, as you can see. Black Lily is one of my favs to use on that game I mentioned. Thanks in advance for your help!!!


----------



## ukgpublishing (Apr 24, 2005)

Black Lily said:
			
		

> My character is an Elmoradian from Knight Online.com. I'd like to do the artwork myself but have no way to scan nor upload anything from my pc. If you will, I'd like to have an avatar and/or symbol of her including a black lily and a sword blade since this is her specialty as a warrior. Her name is the same as my user name, as you can see. Black Lily is one of my favs to use on that game I mentioned. Thanks in advance for your help!!!




You can resize this using any graphics program to use as a avatar. Anyway hope you like it.


----------



## ukgpublishing (Apr 25, 2005)

Just the one for tonight

3) The Sisterhood (White, closed eye on billowing purple cloth)






Thats all for now


----------



## Black Lily (Apr 26, 2005)

ukgpublishing said:
			
		

> You can resize this using any graphics program to use as a avatar. Anyway hope you like it.




Simply awesome, and fantabulously wondrous!!! 1000 thiank yous. I'll see what else I can do with it or my daughter can do it since she has Adobe, not I.


----------



## Hussar (Apr 27, 2005)

I am currently playing a priest of a fire cult.  I've been looking for a holy symbol and I can't find anything that fits.  Maybe one of your symbols?  The character's faith believes that fire is the primary element that dominates all others.  Fire is purity, purity is holy, therefore anything unholy should be purified in the flames.  Heh.  He's a little out there.  I was thinking of some sort of symbol with flames on the top, air and earth in the middle and water on the bottom.  *Here's hoping*


----------



## ukgpublishing (Apr 27, 2005)

Hussar said:
			
		

> I am currently playing a priest of a fire cult.  I've been looking for a holy symbol and I can't find anything that fits.  Maybe one of your symbols?  The character's faith believes that fire is the primary element that dominates all others.  Fire is purity, purity is holy, therefore anything unholy should be purified in the flames.  Heh.  He's a little out there.  I was thinking of some sort of symbol with flames on the top, air and earth in the middle and water on the bottom.  *Here's hoping*




Hi

I am thinking that this would work using runes with the fire rune on the top, slightly overlapping the air and earth rune and those overlapping the water rune. Possibly having each rune textured to match their element, and flames licking off the top of the fire rune.

Thoughts.


----------



## ukgpublishing (Apr 27, 2005)

Hussar said:
			
		

> I am currently playing a priest of a fire cult.  I've been looking for a holy symbol and I can't find anything that fits.  Maybe one of your symbols?  The character's faith believes that fire is the primary element that dominates all others.  Fire is purity, purity is holy, therefore anything unholy should be purified in the flames.  Heh.  He's a little out there.  I was thinking of some sort of symbol with flames on the top, air and earth in the middle and water on the bottom.  *Here's hoping*




OK I have a gold disk with the fire rune at the top, earth and air in the middle and water to the base.

Try this


----------



## Hussar (Apr 28, 2005)

Yoink!!!  Thank you.  That's firgin cool.  You just made me a very happy person.  Now I'm off to go incinerate some sinners.  )


----------



## Robbert Raets (Apr 30, 2005)

Can you improve on this?


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 30, 2005)

This is an AMAZING thread. Top notch work, John!

If you feel up to it, how about drawing some deity holy/unholy symbols for me? Here's my first request. The symbol section is highlighted, while the rest is included for flavor.

*Cronn*
_Lord of the North, Father of the North Gods_

*Symbol:* _Swirling snow around an axe_
*Alignment:* Chaotic good
*Portfolio:* Barbarians, cold, community, family, protection, strength
*Favored Weapon:* Greataxe

Cronn is the North God of Barbarians and the Northlands. He is known by few titles with the most used one being Lord of the North. His Avatar always takes the form of a Large-sized barbarian with long brown hair and a long beard, both touched by a hint of grey. His symbol is swirling snow around an axe and he wields a greataxe called _North Rage_.


----------



## ukgpublishing (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks for the requests guys. I'll get on them shortly, however I am away from home for the next 3 days, so bear with me


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 30, 2005)

Lookin' great as always. When you get back, here's another request for you:
Holy Symbol of Azmuth (The Lord of Learning, The Omniscient Eye)

A blue shield, wherein the middle is an ancient tome. In the middle of the tome is an eye.
Heres a rough sketch of what I mean:


----------



## ukgpublishing (May 4, 2005)

OK, I'm back  And whooo, has it been busy.



			
				Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> Can you improve on this?




Try this one for size. Not sure exactly how you wanted it. Hope you like.








			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> This is an AMAZING thread. Top notch work, John!




Thanks, glad you like it ;-)



			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> If you feel up to it, how about drawing some deity holy/unholy symbols for me? Here's my first request. The symbol section is highlighted, while the rest is included for flavor.
> 
> *Cronn*
> _Lord of the North, Father of the North Gods_
> ...




Swirling snow, really difficult to do. Anyway I have set an axe in a transparent 'snow devil' with lens flare effect against a black disk. Hope it works for you.








			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Lookin' great as always. When you get back, here's another request for you:
> Holy Symbol of Azmuth (The Lord of Learning, The Omniscient Eye)
> 
> A blue shield, wherein the middle is an ancient tome. In the middle of the tome is an eye.
> Heres a rough sketch of what I mean:




Had a play round with this one and ended up with a blue shield. Tome and a gold inlaid eye with a lens flare at the centre.






I'll return you to you scheduled programs


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2005)

ukgpublishing said:
			
		

> Had a play round with this one and ended up with a blue shield. Tome and a gold inlaid eye with a lens flare at the centre.



Frickin' Awesome! I really love it! Thanks a million!


----------



## Knightfall (May 4, 2005)

ukgpublishing said:
			
		

> Swirling snow, really difficult to do. Anyway I have set an axe in a transparent 'snow devil' with lens flare effect against a black disk. Hope it works for you.




That is really cool. And the flare effect is perfect. One of Cronn's Divine Children died at the end of a godwar I call the Divinity War, and his death saved the pantheon and formed a star in the night sky.

Thus, it works perfectly.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (May 4, 2005)

Want to try some other holy symbols? 

Here are some of the other deities from the pantheon Cronn leads...

*Brenna (Lesser Deity)*
_The Traveler’s Companion_
*Symbol:* A campfire

*Casiia (Lesser Deity)*
_The Princess of the Thicket_
*Symbol:* A hare twitching its nose

*Cull (Intermediate Deity)*
_God of Strategy_
*Symbol:* Short sword lying horizontally over battle plans

*Draven (Demigod)*
_Bird Brother_
*Symbol:* A raven with silver wingtips

*Hansa [Demigod (Trapped)]*
_God of Soldiers, God of Tremors, The Buried Soldier, The Tabaxi Hunter_
*Symbol:* Longsword and flint spear crisscrossed

*Hela [Demigod (Trapped)]*
_Goddess of Peace and Healing, The Flowing Peacebringer_
*Symbol:* Dove over the rolling sea

*Immotion (Intermediate Deity)*
_Patron of Magic, Goddess of Purity and Cleansing_
*Symbol:* Crossed longsword and staff surrounded with blue aura

*Jalivier (Intermediate Deity)*
_Defender of the Light, God of the Sun, The Soldier of Light, The Star over the Mountain, The Sun’s Champion_
*Symbol:* Sun rising over a mountain range

*Kuil (Intermediate Deity)*
_God of Rogues and Illusion, The Lucky, The Rogue, The Spirit in All_
*Symbol:* Silver dagger shining through shadow

*Larea (Intermediate Deity)*
_The Hunting Princess, The Huntress, Goddess of the Wilderness_
*Symbol:* Roan stag's head

*Mayela (Lesser Deity)*
_Goddess of Nobility, The Lady Judge_
*Symbol:* Plain silver crown

*Ramara (Intermediate Deity)*
_Goddess of Love, Beauty and Joy, The Love Goddess, The Moons' Mistress_
*Symbol:* Silver heart between two moons

*Rel (Lesser Deity)*
_Lord of the Rakasta_
*Symbol:* War claws

*Sanh (Intermediate Deity)*
_God of the Wind and Sky, Lord of Thunder, The Stormmaker_
*Symbol:* Raindrops falling from a grey cloud with a golden lightning bolt streaking down

No pressure though...


----------



## Teflon Billy (May 4, 2005)

You are very talented.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2005)

Great to see that my little thread lead to all of this!!


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 4, 2005)

ukgpublishing said:
			
		

> Try this one for size. Not sure exactly how you wanted it. Hope you like.




Awesome. The pic I made was a parody of the DC logo in Eberron style.
If I ever get the chance to run a pbp game, it'll be under the 'Inquisitive Comics' brand 

edit: See, I used the Eberron logo's 'O';




as a replacement for the stars.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2005)

Heres Two More Requests for Holy Symbole when you can get around to them:

Navan (Mistress of Matrimony, Lady of the Sacred Vow)
Two rings (one sparkling platinum band and a gold band with a sparkling diamond) tied together by a piece of rope in the middle of a red heart.

Laylani (Matron of Mothers, Baroness of Blood)
A sleeping female baby wrapped in a white blanket in a basket floating atop a river of blood in the middle of a large circle.

As before, here is a rough sketch:


----------



## ukgpublishing (May 5, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> You are very talented.




In the words of Garth from my favourite movie

"Thankyou. I like to play..."


----------



## ukgpublishing (May 5, 2005)

A few more from the original request for the thread.

4) The Veiled Alliance (Dagger dripping poison, set on black square)






5) The Guild of Thieves (Copper coin with crown symbol)





6) The Whitecloaks (White cloak, with spots of blood, wrapped around warhammer)





7) The Bloody Fists (Red circle with white, bloodied fist)





More to come. Thanks for all the feedback and requests. Keeping me busy


----------



## ukgpublishing (May 8, 2005)

Hi Everybody

Just to share some of our latest work. Here is the Coat of Arms for Duke Caolin of Buckland, the Duke of our latest product at RPGNow;






And because I like to share a little cartography 






For those who are interested, the product is Villages - Buckland Treath and is available from RPGNow at the following address:

http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=4729&Src=Enworld

Anyway more symbols to come soon.

John


----------



## Ymdar (May 9, 2005)

Hi. If I may request an art:

A (filled) black square with a red (unfilled) triangle. In the triangle there is a symbol of a red scorpion.

(No this is not Nod's symbol from C&C. That symbol had only the tail of the scorpion)


----------



## ukgpublishing (May 9, 2005)

8) The Free Company (A broken longsword in a circle of clasped hands on a golden banner)






9) The Border Watch (Green banner with battle axe and mailed fist)






10) The Wizard's League (Circle with seven rainbow colours in a spiral design)


----------



## ukgpublishing (May 10, 2005)

OK Last ones of the requests for Carl (wipes sweat from brow   )

11) The Paladins (Blue shield with silver longsword and crown, set on a white rose)






12) The Spellsingers (Golden harp set on a circle of intertwined green leaves)






13) The Sadianite Monks (Circle divided in two by S-shape, half red/orange, set atop staff)






14) The Blackguards (Black shield with white skull)






The Flaming Spear... black shield with flaming spear head, in red border.






The Infernal Cults... black banner with red/white gaping fanged maw.






Thats all for now folks, I'll start on some of the other requests very shortly.

Thanks

John


----------



## Arnwyn (May 10, 2005)

Wow... these are very cool. I could add the lot of them to my campaign as city heraldic symbols and other organization symbols.

Request: If you're still taking requests, would you be able to do a holy symbol for an evil frog demon/deity? I haven't decided on any specifics, so you have all the freedom in the world to design something... (if that works for you).


----------



## ukgpublishing (May 10, 2005)

Ymdar said:
			
		

> Hi. If I may request an art:
> 
> A (filled) black square with a red (unfilled) triangle. In the triangle there is a symbol of a red scorpion.
> 
> (No this is not Nod's symbol from C&C. That symbol had only the tail of the scorpion)




Hows this?








			
				arnwyn said:
			
		

> Wow... these are very cool. I could add the lot of them to my campaign as city heraldic symbols and other organization symbols.
> 
> Request: If you're still taking requests, would you be able to do a holy symbol for an evil frog demon/deity? I haven't decided on any specifics, so you have all the freedom in the world to design something... (if that works for you).




OK so I got free reign   

Anyway I have a diamond lozenge in gold with runic script and a silver frog symbol (based on a south american symbol) emblazoned on the front with two bright gem eyes.






Hope you like.

John


----------



## Ymdar (May 10, 2005)

Thanks again for the astonishing art ukgpublishing!


----------



## Presto2112 (May 10, 2005)

*I'm really enjoying your work.  My turn.*

The Hall of Revealers is a bardic college nestled in the heart of the vineyards of Rangique.  The Hall is multifaceted, teaching its pupils in the way of magic, diplomacy, and song.  But the ultimate goal of the Hall and its headmistress, Kiranni, is to ferret out the deepest darkest secrets from the four corners of the known world; not for blackmail or profit, but to share these secrets with all the world, so that knowledge can be an open concept.

The symbol of the Hall of Revealers is an open book, with a vertical, downward pointing longsword placed behind it.  Crossing the longsword in an X pattern are a flute and a scepter.  There is a violet ellipse backdropping all of this and a banner underneath with "Milahua Diir  Hinuali" (translated from elvish as "Even The Stones Will Speak") written in elvish.

I've supplied my handrawn version.  I pray you can improve upon this.


----------



## ukgpublishing (May 10, 2005)

Presto2112 said:
			
		

> The Hall of Revealers is a bardic college nestled in the heart of the vineyards of Rangique.  The Hall is multifaceted, teaching its pupils in the way of magic, diplomacy, and song.  But the ultimate goal of the Hall and its headmistress, Kiranni, is to ferret out the deepest darkest secrets from the four corners of the known world; not for blackmail or profit, but to share these secrets with all the world, so that knowledge can be an open concept.
> 
> The symbol of the Hall of Revealers is an open book, with a vertical, downward pointing longsword placed behind it.  Crossing the longsword in an X pattern are a flute and a scepter.  There is a violet ellipse backdropping all of this and a banner underneath with "Milahua Diir  Hinuali" (translated from elvish as "Even The Stones Will Speak") written in elvish.
> 
> I've supplied my handrawn version.  I pray you can improve upon this.




I'll do my best.

How does this grab you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 11, 2005)

Heres Two More Requests for Holy Symbols when you can get around to them:

Navan (Mistress of Matrimony, Lady of the Sacred Vow)
Two rings (one sparkling platinum band and a gold band with a sparkling diamond) tied together by a piece of rope in the middle of a red heart.

Laylani (Matron of Mothers, Baroness of Blood)
A sleeping female baby wrapped in a white blanket in a basket floating atop a river of blood in the middle of a large circle.

As before, here is a rough sketch:


----------



## ukgpublishing (May 11, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heres Two More Requests for Holy Symbols when you can get around to them:
> 
> Navan (Mistress of Matrimony, Lady of the Sacred Vow)
> Two rings (one sparkling platinum band and a gold band with a sparkling diamond) tied together by a piece of rope in the middle of a red heart.




OK heres the first.






I'll hit the other later.

John


----------



## Arnwyn (May 11, 2005)

ukgpublishing said:
			
		

> OK so I got free reign
> 
> Anyway I have a diamond lozenge in gold with runic script and a silver frog symbol (based on a south american symbol) emblazoned on the front with two bright gem eyes.
> 
> Hope you like.



Like? Man, that is indeed awesome. Many many (many many) thanks.

These are all so useful to my game.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

If you are willing to do so, Living ENWorld has a number of deities with holy symbol descriptions.


----------



## Presto2112 (May 12, 2005)

ukgpublishing said:
			
		

> I'll do my best.
> 
> How does this grab you.




Shweet!!!!!!!!!!!  Muchas Gracias, senor!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

ukgpublishing said:
			
		

> OK heres the first.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...



Thanks, it looks great! Lookin' forward to seeing the other!


----------



## ukgpublishing (May 21, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thanks, it looks great! Lookin' forward to seeing the other!




OK sorry for the delay, but I have had some work to do   

Heres the second






And from the Living Enworld Thread

Delanor, LG god of marines, sailors, seagoing merchants and maritime trade.






Gliran, LN god of wizardry and sorcery.






More later

Cid


----------



## Knight Otu (May 21, 2005)

ukgpublishing said:
			
		

> And from the Living Enworld Thread
> 
> Delanor, LG god of marines, sailors, seagoing merchants and maritime trade.
> 
> Gliran, LN god of wizardry and sorcery.




Thanks, I think they are great. But since the deity thread is meant for archival purposes, your post looks a bit misplaced. I'll add your symbols to the appropriate posts as attachments, crediting you, and add a link to this thread into the first post tomorrow, if you don't mind.


----------



## ukgpublishing (May 22, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Thanks, I think they are great. But since the deity thread is meant for archival purposes, your post looks a bit misplaced. I'll add your symbols to the appropriate posts as attachments, crediting you, and add a link to this thread into the first post tomorrow, if you don't mind.




No problems, I wasn't aware they were archives


----------



## ukgpublishing (May 24, 2005)

*And yet more.*

OK 

Heres a couple from an earlier list.

Brenna (Lesser Deity)
The Traveler’s Companion
Symbol: A campfire







Casiia (Lesser Deity)
The Princess of the Thicket
Symbol: A hare twitching its nose






If you have posted a request and I haven't got round to it yet, please be patient I will answer all requests..... eventually.

Thanks


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 25, 2005)

ukgpublishing said:
			
		

> Heres the second
> 
> <snip>



Awesome! Many thanks!


----------



## gamecat (May 25, 2005)

A b s o l u t e l y. I n c r e d i b l e.

If I might be able to make a request - A Raven rampant, with a tribal-looking knife in one claw, and a glass flask in the other, set against the hilt of a backsword (a single edged european sword).


----------



## Knightfall (May 26, 2005)

ukgpublishing said:
			
		

> OK
> 
> Heres a couple from an earlier list.
> 
> ...




Those are cool. The campefire is a little... odd looking, but I understand that rendering fire is REALLY tough to do. I love 'em both, regardless.

Thanks!

KF72


----------



## ukgpublishing (May 26, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Those are cool. The campefire is a little... odd looking, but I understand that rendering fire is REALLY tough to do. I love 'em both, regardless.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> KF72




Hehe, Yeah fire can be difficult, but the Campfire was a deliberate attempt to stylise something that is otherwise quite ordinary. Not sure if it worked


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 27, 2005)

UKG, not sure if you noticed this thread. I have no desire to publish my SciFi setting, as it includes elements from a lot of closed content sources. I will be printing it out though, so that I can have a hard copy for myself as a refrence and anyone that may wish to play it with me. I'd really like to see this piece done by a couple of talented artists.


----------



## ukgpublishing (May 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> UKG, not sure if you noticed this thread. I have no desire to publish my SciFi setting, as it includes elements from a lot of closed content sources. I will be printing it out though, so that I can have a hard copy for myself as a refrence and anyone that may wish to play it with me. I'd really like to see this piece done by a couple of talented artists.




Hi

Posted a response with Picture to

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2283088#post2283088


----------



## ukgpublishing (May 29, 2005)

gamecat said:
			
		

> A b s o l u t e l y. I n c r e d i b l e.
> 
> If I might be able to make a request - A Raven rampant, with a tribal-looking knife in one claw, and a glass flask in the other, set against the hilt of a backsword (a single edged european sword).




Thanks

I had a great deal of difficulty finding a raven base in a rampant pose. Passant a plenty but not rampant   

Anyway, I'm not 100% happy with this one, but here goes anyway  






Hope you like it.


----------



## ukgpublishing (May 29, 2005)

*Doodling!*

Hi

I was playing around with a biohazard symbol, just doodling really and thought I would sahre the result.






Not quite sure if I like the effect or not   

Cid


----------



## gamecat (May 30, 2005)

/me downloads

That's awesome. Thank you very much!


----------



## Drew (Jun 2, 2005)

How about an open white hand (palm facing) on a field of crimson?


----------



## ukgpublishing (Jun 2, 2005)

Drew said:
			
		

> How about an open white hand (palm facing) on a field of crimson?




OK, heres a bash at that one.






Hope thats what you were after.

John


----------



## Hjorimir (Jun 9, 2005)

Amazing, Amazing, Amazing!

Here are a couple of requests if you're up for them!

1) A burning wing (white, like an angel's) and a black shield or field.

2) A golden cross on a shield with the top field blue fading to black at the bottom. The tips of the cross are shaped as arrowheads, much like a compass rose.


----------



## ukgpublishing (Jun 9, 2005)

Hjorimir said:
			
		

> Amazing, Amazing, Amazing!
> 
> Here are a couple of requests if you're up for them!




Thanks, I'm pleased you like them.



			
				Hjorimir said:
			
		

> 1) A burning wing (white, like an angel's) and a black shield or field.











			
				Hjorimir said:
			
		

> 2) A golden cross on a shield with the top field blue fading to black at the bottom. The tips of the cross are shaped as arrowheads, much like a compass rose.









Hope they are what you are looking for.

Cid


----------



## Hjorimir (Jun 9, 2005)

Those are both awesome! Thank you VERY, VERY much!!!


----------



## ukgpublishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Hjorimir said:
			
		

> Those are both awesome! Thank you VERY, VERY much!!!




Thanks, I hope they come in handy


----------



## palleomortis (Jun 14, 2005)

Your amazing with the swords and crowns. EXELENT work.


----------

